# Philadelphia, PA!



## Rebecca V (Oct 9, 2007)

Anyone know of some cool places to photograph? I'm always looking for someone to go shooting with!


----------



## Dagwood56 (Oct 11, 2007)

The Philly area has lots of places to shoot, historical and scenic. Penn Station, Fairmount park, boat house row, Wissahickon creek - there is a covered bridge along the gravel path not far from Valley Green restaraunt, just off Henry Ave. in Roxboro, plus lots of neat dams for water shots. Eastern State Penn. at 21st & Fairmount streets... lots of old churches, the Phila zoo, but then again it all depends on what you like to shoot.

I'm about 75 miles West of Philly in Berks county - good thing I like to shoot scenic shots and barns.


----------



## derezzy (Nov 10, 2012)

yeah kelly drive allens lane philadelphia zoo and the art museum and if you are sown for some shoots message me...i live about 20 min from all those places except allens lane i live like 5 min from there lets set up some days for shoots...and u can use me as practice as well im an aspiring model who does alot of freelance modeling now bc im in school


----------

